# Sharks sharks and more sharks



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

I am tired of these big ass sharks eating everything I catch do I upgraded some tackle to see what was eating my dinner. First spot is around the timber holes and the others is by the yellow gravel. Both sharks are min 8’ one I think is a mako 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

I heard mako taste like sword fish boat him and tell us about it


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

I had um. They are pretty good eating.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

mako = sword fish
marinate in italian overnight and grill. yummmmm
jack


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Agree first one looks like a mako


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

To many sharks.


----------



## DoubleD (Oct 2, 2007)

The sharks have been really bad this year.


----------



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

We have a few spots close to the Timber Holes. Last trip out there were 5 sharks on the surface circling our boat. They seem more active on live bottom than artificial stuff, but that may just be me.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Someone on another post swore by a magnet thing that sharks don't like, its a rare earth magnet you tie on your line and it does something to the electromagnetic sense of the shark and repels them. I don't know anything more about it, but I'm interested.


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

DLo said:


> Someone on another post swore by a magnate thing that sharks don't like, its a rare earth magnate you tie on your line and it does something to the electromagnetic sense of the shark and repels them. I don't know anything more about it, but I'm interested.



I am not doubting you at all, as I have heard of this too but damn you have to be careful with those things. They will stick to stuff that you wont be able to get it off of. Also, it could really jack with your electronics or compass.


----------



## DoubleD (Oct 2, 2007)

My buddy bought a Sharkbanz magnet and the first thing he hooked while using it was....a shark.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Interesting idea but I agree with Etrade. Rare earth magnets are also dangerous around kids.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

That mako would've been shot and hauled over.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

SHunter said:


> Interesting idea but I agree with Etrade. Rare earth magnets are also dangerous around kids.


how do you mean? I need to know


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

jwilson1978 said:


> how do you mean? I need to know


Especially dangerous if swallowed. We had a middle school kid who for some unbeknown reason decided to put one in his nose. It worked up in his sinuses and he had to have it taken out. If you have young kids, keep them away from this kind of magnet. Older kids like me and you should know better and not have a problem.


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

There are magnets in a computer hard drive that I believe are rare earth. They look like pads from disc brakes. I had some and they are only about 1/8” thick but will stick together through my hand. I imagine they could cause issues in your digestive tract if stuck together with tissue in between them.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

murfpcola said:


> There are magnets in a computer hard drive that I believe are rare earth. They look like pads from disc brakes. I had some and they are only about 1/8” thick but will stick together through my hand. I imagine they could cause issues in your digestive tract if stuck together with tissue in between them.


That's the main issue. If you have young children who may swallow something they shouldn't, magnets are a problem because they can effectively pin two parts of the digestive tract together that shouldn't be and create a blockage or erode and cause a perforation; both are bad.

You can talk about EMF's but that's mainly long term exposures, not relevant for a fishing trip and thus not to this discussion.

Cool pictures, but sorry you got sharked hard.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Double tap.


----------

